# what is the correct NAICS code 4 my new start-up clothing line?



## skipcox3 (Nov 10, 2009)

i have created my own original design and i will have them screen printed. i will then wholesale 2 retailers. am i a tee-shirt manufacturer/wholesaler or both. what is the correct NAICS code 4 my new start-up. Thanx. Skip


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I can't say for sure, but I think these two might fit:

448190 Other Clothing Stores 
31599 Apparel Accessories and Other Apparel Manufacturing


----------



## skipcox3 (Nov 10, 2009)

thank u rodney. i will start with your suggestions.


----------



## jcastellar01 (Jul 22, 2014)

Is 448190 for sure at least in CT is.


----------

